# So I ran over a skunk this morning...



## onion (Oct 19, 2012)

Little bastard was sitting smack dab in the middle of the road and he zigged when I zagged and he ended up road pizza.  At the first stop sign I noticed the smell.  Then I parked at the gym and noticed it more.  When I came out of the gym I could smell it from 100' away.  There do not appear to be any pieces of the little guy still on the car.

Will a good car wash solve this problem?


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 19, 2012)

I am sure it wouldn't hurt! Sometimes you just have to give it time.

Gary


----------



## firebroad (Oct 19, 2012)

LOTS of soap.  Then rinse.  Again and again.  Don't use wax until the stink is gone, even though I suspect the tires have absorbed most of the musk.  My condolences.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 19, 2012)

Striped or spotted?


----------



## fossil (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Jags (Oct 19, 2012)

I have one in a cage right now.  Waiting for the appropriate wind direction.  His momma is still in my big shed.

I feel your pain.


----------



## firebroad (Oct 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> I have one in a cage right now. Waiting for the appropriate wind direction. His momma is still in my big shed.
> 
> I feel your pain.


YIKES!


----------



## dougstove (Oct 19, 2012)

It may be too late, but:
Do not wash the car with soap.
Get a product called 'Skunk Off' or 'Skunk Out'; it comes in a spray bottle.
(Skunk Off has a perfumey smell I do not like; Skunk Out is the generic knockoff that works better).
They are available at pet supply stores.
Spray all areas that received skunk contact.
Then rinse it off. It works.

The product is based upon a peroxide that breaks down the thiol odour molecules in the skunk oil.
Soap just moves it around.
There is a homemade version based upon hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, but the commercial versions work better.

I have alot of experience with this.


----------



## osagebow (Oct 19, 2012)

Have skunk out also, haven't used it yet, thankfully. How did the skunk fare? Like this guy?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 19, 2012)

Nothing will work. You need to bring the car to my house & sign it over to me...


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 19, 2012)

osagebow said:


> Have skunk out also, haven't used it yet, thankfully. How did the skunk fare? Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Freaking hilarious. I LOL.


----------



## semipro (Oct 19, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide mixed with a little dish washing soap will do it. 
The hydrogen peroxided will react with the skunk oils and mineralize them. 
The soap helps break down the oils, increasing the surface area so the hydrogen peroxide can react faster/better. 

Voice of experience here: three dogs, country livin', lots of skunks.


----------



## onion (Oct 19, 2012)

Well drove back the same way I came in and he is not just merely dead he is really most sincerely dead.  Raining now so not gonna do anything till tomorrow.  Thanks for all the tips.

The dog did not approve, as soon as I let him out after returning he ran right to the tire that hit the skunk and pissed on it.  I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## btuser (Oct 19, 2012)

actually it will help.

Or is that bee stings?


----------



## fossil (Oct 19, 2012)

Sucking chest wounds.


----------



## semipro (Oct 19, 2012)

vinegar for bee stings.
The acetic acid neutralizes the basic venom.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe if you run over another skunk it will neutralize the first one ! Then you won't have to smell the first skunk anymore lol. 

Ok seriously yes the pet store products work wonders I have used skunk rid I think it is now skunk off. They work well.

Pete


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 19, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Maybe if you run over another skunk it will neutralize the first one ! Then you won't have to smell the first skunk anymore lol.Pete


 
Only if he BACKS over it...


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 20, 2012)

osagebow said:


> Have skunk out also, haven't used it yet, thankfully. How did the skunk fare? Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## f3cbboy (Oct 21, 2012)

Jags said:


> I have one in a cage right now


 
best part about a havahart is it make the shot real easy

i hate skunks.  my dog just got it again!  today is 9 days ago.  skunk out works.


----------



## blades (Oct 22, 2012)

Go - Jo hand cleaner works very well for skunk removal, it is lanolin based so you can use it on the dogs also. (do not use the stuff with pumice in it). It is what I have been using for more than 20 years. cheap and effective.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it is best to run over two cats to neutralize a skunk pizza. Maybe a squirrel too.


----------



## onion (Oct 23, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> I think it is best to run over two cats to neutralize a skunk pizza. Maybe a squirrel too.


 
Well in that case I'm halfway there.  Is it bad luck if you run over a black cat before it crosses your path?

Seriously, I don't know what has gotten into these small critters around here.  Skunk, then this morning was a cat committing suicide.  I'd never try and hit a cat or anything other than a possum (possum are evil spawn of Satan) but they seem to think my little car wont hurt them and they jump in front of it.

BTW, car doesn't stink nearly as bad anymore.


----------



## firebroad (Oct 23, 2012)

onion said:


> Well in that case I'm halfway there. Is it bad luck if you run over a black cat before it crosses your path?
> 
> Seriously, I don't know what has gotten into these small critters around here. Skunk, then this morning was a cat committing suicide. I'd never try and hit a cat or anything other than a possum (possum are evil spawn of Satan) but they seem to think my little car wont hurt them and they jump in front of it.
> 
> _*BTW, car doesn't stink nearly as bad anymore*_.


Yup, musta been the cat.
Has is occurred to you that your car might be of a color that is invisible to animal eye spectrum?  Okay, never mind...


----------

